# Oral Sex May Cause More Throat Cancer Than Smoking in Men, Researchers Say (article)



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Oral Sex May Cause More Throat Cancer Than Smoking in Men, Researchers Say - Bloomberg



> Oral Sex May Cause More Throat Cancer Than Smoking in Men, Researchers Say
> 
> By Robert Langreth - Oct 4, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, let's all start wearing these then:










:rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Similar thread about this here : 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/31699-cancer-oral-sex.html


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

This might be a good reason to push for the development of the twin vaccine for men that young girls are now being offered. They've known for decades that HPV causes cancer in women and that men, who do not exhibit symptoms, pass the virus easily to women (and girls) through sex. What is GARDASIL® [Human Papillomavirus Quadrivalent (Types 6, 11, 16, and 18) Vaccine, Recombinant]?

Couples can both get tested. I think this would help too. Women are automatically tested when they're pregnant.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Last time my 13 yr old went for his shots, they asked me if I wanted him to get the Gardasil, so they are offering it to boys too. At least the Health Depatment in my state is. I think I passed at that time, but I am not someone against vaccinations (at least the majority of them), I know I will let him get it in the future.


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well crap. Why does everything fun have to be dangerous?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

welp, I'm screwed...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I will continue to take my chances...but thanks for the info.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My dad died from throat cancer...if this was the cause--- :rofl: NICE! Lollll


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> My dad died from throat cancer...if this was the cause--- :rofl: NICE! Lollll


OMG! I read the first part - and my heart sank! Thinking I'd been so insensitive - joking about cancer!

And then...lol!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, my dad would laugh too. He was awesome like that.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder how the government is going to attach a Surgeon General's warning to those?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Am I the only guy willing to admit the chill that would go down my spine if the genders were reversed in this article?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Am I the only guy willing to admit the chill that would go down my spine if the genders were reversed in this article?


I apparently have never met the "right" woman, because I could easily give up receiving oral sex so long as I could keep giving it. I think I can count on one hand how many orgasms I've had from receiving. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Am I the only guy willing to admit the chill that would go down my spine if the genders were reversed in this article?


I'd be screwed.

LOL

My husband could never finish during oral before he met me. Now, it's almost everyday that he can finish orally. I love it. He tastes great...so...if this is true for women, I will have throat cancer.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Am I the only guy willing to admit the chill that would go down my spine if the genders were reversed in this article?


Here's your chill.

I believe that HPV can be spread and is a potential risk no matter what the sex is of the person giving/receiving oral sex.

HPV and Oral Sex - HPV Throat Cancer – HPV Oral Cancer


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Here's your chill.
> 
> I believe that HPV can be spread and is a potential risk no matter what the sex is of the person giving/receiving oral sex.
> 
> HPV and Oral Sex - HPV Throat Cancer – HPV Oral Cancer


Why do you think the article was just written about men?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope there's a place I can wash my face before showing up at the pearly gates.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Why do you think the article was just written about men?


Huh? I didn't. HPV affects both men and women. Both men and women have the potential to get oral and anal cancers from it, women have the potential to get cervical cancer and men have the potential to get penile cancer. Certain strains of it have the potential to be very nasty.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If rimming causes cancer that would be a relief.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

My GF and I are going to stock up on Saran wrap now.


----------

